# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz @08:30 on 14/10/07.

## _Ju_

This Sunday. Be there! Dare!


See y'all.

----------


## TRUCKER

I Will Be There  Ju

----------


## Lolabelle

How did it go??
Sorry I missed it, I slept in  :Frown: .
Who won and who gets the sparkly jacket for next week???

----------


## TRUCKER

Hi lolabelle wellies will be the quizee next week

----------

